# Rwanda Masaka



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Pre-Grind ruminations*
Received some nice vacuum packed fresh roasted Rwanda Masaka coffee beans today. DonJefe roasted these last week.. thank you. Cracked them open and they smelled wonderful. Rich, fragrant with a little something else.. almost floral background essence. Oily and medium dark to dark brown.

*Grind and Brew*
Set the cusinart grinder to about medium and 8 cups. The smell from the grind was wonderful and filled the room with aroma almost as if the brew had already started. During the brew the "this ain't your kids Starbucks" song was playing in my nose.

*First cup Black*
Very high nose and twang. Short finish. Very tasty and flavorful without being overpowering. A refined crisp flavor with a great nose.

*With cream and Splenda*
I like coffee this way and if it's not purist then tough. Really rounded out the flavors for me. The kind of cup that in a restaurant you toast the chef for the perfect compliment to a fine meal. May not sleep tonight heading back for 3rd cup.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Klugs, Nice Review.

I need to get a roaster and try what sounds like an exceptional brew.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Great Review Klugs!
I too was gifted some of the same beans. I miust say I have to agree they were very very tasty. I agree with the floral smell. Almost had a berry smell to them. Lets just say they were berry, berry good!  
Thanks again DonJefe.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice review.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Dammit Klugs! Just read that review and now I'm jonesing for a cup of java.   

That Rwanda Masaka sounds like a great bean. Have to see if I can get a hold of some.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Klugs- My Mom would be proud, she works for JnJ, they own Splenda! Great review, even though im not a huge coffee fan I do enjoy the occasional cup of java.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nice review Klugsy, but I gotta move it to food and drink forum. I use Splenda and fat free liquid coffee mate creamer. (Sounds bad, tastes great)
Gary


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Glad it got there OK! Another outstanding review Dave! For you home roasters, you really should give this coffee a shot. You can pick it up at coffeebeancorral.com.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Dave, I wish I could review like you and give justice to Jeff's beans like that but all I could say was I just plain loved the taste. Thanks again Jeff..


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

floydp said:


> Wow Dave, I wish I could review like you and give justice to Jeff's beans like that but all I could say was I just plain loved the taste. Thanks again Jeff..


You're very welcome, glad you enjoyed it. Just wish I had more time to roast!!


----------

